# Is the rapid charger worth it and which Bluetooth Keyboard for the Fire HD 7"?



## kb7uen Gene (Mar 13, 2009)

I hope to be able to order my Fire HD, honey case, and rapid charger, this weekend.  HAPPY!, HAPPY!, JOY!, JOY!!

Also, before I place the order, I'm curious, what do you all think of the rapid charger, does it really make a difference in the amount of charging time?  If so, what kind of time difference or advantage have you all seen when using it?

Finally, I have been looking into a Bluetooth keyboard for the Fire HD, but I'm not sure which keyboard to go with.  The AmaoznBasics Bluetooth keyboard that amazon is recommending for use with the Fire HD tablets is not getting good reviews as a whole.  The build quality doesn't seem to be the issue, it appears to be more about keys not always doing what they should be doing or, if I remember correctly, there seems to be some connectivity issues as well.  Are any of you using this keyboard, and if so, how is it working for you?  If not, what keyboards are you using, and how are they working for you?  I still need to find a text editor which allows me to adjust the size of the font, and I will be set.

Thanks, Gene


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

I love the Apple Bluetooth Wireless keyboard that I use with my iPad.....it should with the Kindle Fire HD as well but I'm not positive

*edit* A good roundup of options including the Apple one:
http://www.squidoo.com/best-kindle-fire-hd-bluetooth-keyboard

"Apple Wireless Keyboard works with the Kindle Fire HD Tablet
Popular Keyboard, a bit Pricey but Sleek Design
It would be an oversight to not mention the Apple Wireless Keyboard. It's an excellent bluetooth keyboard that is compatible with the Kindle Fire HD.
- Sleek, aluminum design.
- Lightweight
- Top of the keyboard is elevated, so it slants downward
- Easy to pair with the Kindle Fire HD
- Excellent performance with the Kindle Fire HD"


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

The PowerFast charger will charge it more quickly.  For me, frankly, it's usually not really an issue -- I plug it into whichever charger happens to be handy.  I usually end up plugging it in for a full charge overnight anyway so it doesn't make much difference.

I have a Motorola bluetooth keyboard which works well enough.  Sometimes the keys repeat, which is a problem I think that has been reported with various keyboards so it's most likely an issue with the bluetooth receiver on the Fire.  I note I do not have the same problem when I use the same keyboard with my Xoom.

I also note that the fact of having the bluetooth device connected causes page refreshes at odd times while you're using the Fire and that it will not go to sleep on its own if there's a bluetooth device connected.  Also problems I haven't noticed with my Xoom.

If the bluetooth was a bigger issue with me, I'd be more annoyed, but mostly it's just a convenience as the Fire is at least my secondary internet device, and probably really my tertiary or even quaternary.


----------



## Jesslyn (Oct 29, 2008)

I really hope a Keyboard dock comes along.  I'm upgrading my Samsung Galaxy 8.9 to the Kindle Fire 8.9 and at work I just keep it docked and upright.  Its not an issue at home since it'll be in my lap, but I use my tablet all day for personal stuff and I'd like a keyboard dock, not something bluetooth.


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> The PowerFast charger will charge it more quickly. For me, frankly, it's usually not really an issue -- I plug it into whichever charger happens to be handy. I usually end up plugging it in for a full charge overnight anyway so it doesn't make much difference.


Same with me. I have several chargers with USB cables that work. Most AC chargers with USB cables are 5 volts at anywhere from 0.85 - 1.8 amps, and any of them in this range will work.


----------



## Tabatha (Oct 4, 2009)

Bens Outlet has a Logitech Bluetooth keyboard on special today, and after reading reviews using google, most giving it 4 or more stars, I decided to order one. Can't beat the price of $15 shipped.

http://www.bensoutlet.com/products/logitech-bluetooth-tablet-kb


----------

